# Sealing old block walls



## Gio (Jul 20, 2006)

We recently bought an old home with a block foundation that has a moisture problem in the basement. I ripped the sheetrock off the wall in the basement  and I have moisture seeping through the wall. I am currently working on rectifying the problem outside. My question is, what is the best product to seal the block wall on the inside?


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 20, 2006)

Gio said:
			
		

> I have moisture seeping through the wall. I am currently working on rectifying the problem outside.



You are on the right track by fixing the outside first. 

As far as sealers, this is the best I've found;


UGL.com/DRYLOK

Russelville, Ky.. 40 to 45 minutes from me. Welcome to the forum, I hope to see you here again soon!

Tom


----------



## Gio (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks! I looked at Drylok and it seemed to be a great product. I had one guy come and look at it that told me to go to a mine supply store to purchase a sealant, but I checked them out and it seems to be major overkill.


----------

